# Help !!!!Cayenne and Nexgard



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I gave Nexgard to Cayenne yesterday about 12 PM, within 3 to 4 hours she was scratching and chewing non stop, no sleep last night for her or me. Called vet they said to give her 1/4 of a 25MG Benadril did not help at all, was to give her another this morning, but gave ti to her around 4AM. She is chewing and scratching. Called vet this morning and they wanted to give me a 4PM appointment, needless to say I through a fit, so am taking her at 9:50Am.

Anyone have these reactions for the product, if I understood correctly they are going to give her a shot for the itching. They told me not to give it to her next month


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't have experience with it, but am sorry Cayenne is so uncomfortable and that you have worries.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Just got back from the vets, and they gave me pill, did not want to give a short to steroids, but said it would stay in the system to long, the pills have some steroids and prietazone spelled wrong). They think it was the Nexgard, and we will use a topical on her the next time.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poor kiddo! Hope the new medicine gives her relief soon.

Cathy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Isn't Cayenne 3 pounds? The minimum size for Nexguard is 4 pounds, so that was a bit of an overdose.
Funny how dogs have different reactions to things though - Timi has been taking Nexgard without issue, but I gave it to her last night, and she did seem itchy for a few hours, but it subsided. I think that they have changed the formulation this year though - it used to be a smaller pill that the dogs would gobble up, but it is much larger now, and she won't touch it unless I cover it in peanut butter.
I have been worried about what I will do for Trulee because clearly she will never reach four pounds, but I have had multiple poodles have terrible reactions to the topical things in the past, so I am really worried about giving one of those on her.
Please let me know if you find something that Cayeene does well with.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Isn't Cayenne 3 pounds? The minimum size for Nexguard is 4 pounds, so that was a bit of an overdose.
> Funny how dogs have different reactions to things though - Timi has been taking Nexgard without issue, but I gave it to her last night, and she did seem itchy for a few hours, but it subsided. I think that they have changed the formulation this year though - it used to be a smaller pill that the dogs would gobble up, but it is much larger now, and she won't touch it unless I cover it in peanut butter.
> I have been worried about what I will do for Trulee because clearly she will never reach four pounds, but I have had multiple poodles have terrible reactions to the topical things in the past, so I am really worried about giving one of those on her.
> Please let me know if you find something that Cayeene does well with.


She is up to 4 (needs a diet DR said) when she was 3 pounds the vet gave me K9Advantix II Small Dogs when I got her she was 3 pounds and she had no problem with that and I should have stayed with is as I knew she was getting a little porky. Sage weighted in at 4.9 and Bella at 6.5, I though Bella was 7.5 they took it and do not seem to have a problem. I am not going to use the other 3 months with any of them, as I went on the Facebook page "Does Nexgard Kill My Dog" and I read many other had the same problem, and many times it was after the first dosage. I think she has gained weight also from not playing and running with Bella, Bella began taking her toys, and Cayenne will not pay anymore, for about 6 months. My fault Cayenne made it ruff on Bella for months when she arrived, and now the table has turned. If you use it, I will be glad to send the 3 months to you in the package, I got 6 and use 3, it is for dogs 4 to 10 pounds. PM me with you address if you like. I am not comfortable with what I read and it may work for others, but I won't use it again.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Poor Cayenne! That sounds horrible! Sure hope she (and you) are feeling better soon. I know that must have been scary for you. 

Just a random thought, TP, could you use Revolution for cats on Trulee? I've used cat products on small dogs before.


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

glorybeecosta said:


> ...I think she has gained weight also from not playing and running with Bella, Bella began taking her toys, and Cayenne will not pay anymore, for about 6 months...


I'm so sorry about the allergic reaction, but I have to admit that this made me laugh! Such divas you are dealing with! So cute!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Poor Cayenne! That sounds horrible! Sure hope she (and you) are feeling better soon. I know that must have been scary for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a random thought, TP, could you use Revolution for cats on Trulee? I've used cat products on small dogs before.



I don't know - but why would it be better to use the cat version rather than small dog? I am assuming that they would have different size doses for dogs, no? 
Anyhow, I don't think that I will do anything to her this year, by the time that she is fully vaccinated and can put her feet on the ground, it will be cooling off and the risk will go from very little to almost none...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

All of these meds can be toxic to our dogs. That's interesting that your girl was okay with Advantix II. Zooey had a bad reaction to it, like Cayenne did to Nexguard. She had to get a cortisone shot and then she felt much better. Maizie can't take Comfortis because she gets a bad reaction now. So for heartworm, I do Heartgard for both, and for fleas, Zooey gets Comfortis and Maizie has a Seresto collar. When Zooey's Comfortis runs out, I'll probably put her in a Seresto collar.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Is she better now? I'm so sorry for this worry. Poor little Poodlen. It could be that it was too much or like lots of dogs, she simply had a bad reaction to this particular product. Maybe there's another thing out there that will work better for her next time. I used a product called Wondercide that is all natural ingredients. It worked well. My only problem with it was it had to be re-applied every couple days and in spite of the claims, it did leave sort of an almost, not quite..oily feel to the hair, or not oily, but some kind of film, which I was afraid would attract dirt and dust. But anyhow, it might be worth a try and safe. It's very pleasant smelling but not to fleas and in fact, it kills them.

Wondercide Natural Products | As Seen on Shark Tank! | Natural Products for Pets, People and Property


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I hate putting any chemicals in or on my girls. Unfortunately, because of ticks, we have to use Frontline on Molly and Advantix II on Callie (because each had a bad reaction to the other one!) 
We don't use Seresta because they play and roughhouse with each other and come up on the beds with us, so we don't want chemicals that would rub off or get in their mouths. I'm not sure if I'm ready to trust those oral drugs or shots yet.
I also use an essential oil spray when we go out, which so far has kept everything off them. It doesn't last more than a few hours and doesn't leave anything on their coats: 4 oz distilled water, 5 drops rose geranium, 5 drops lavender, 5 drops lemongrass, 5 drops cedarwood.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Is she better now? I'm so sorry for this worry. Poor little Poodlen. It could be that it was too much or like lots of dogs, she simply had a bad reaction to this particular product. Maybe there's another thing out there that will work better for her next time. I used a product called Wondercide that is all natural ingredients. It worked well. My only problem with it was it had to be re-applied every couple days and in spite of the claims, it did leave sort of an almost, not quite..oily feel to the hair, or not oily, but some kind of film, which I was afraid would attract dirt and dust. But anyhow, it might be worth a try and safe. It's very pleasant smelling but not to fleas and in fact, it kills them.
> 
> Wondercide Natural Products | As Seen on Shark Tank! | Natural Products for Pets, People and Property


I've been having good results with Wondercide as well. It works great for Asaah, and any oily residue is gone in a few hours. It also worked well for my cat who would occasionally zip out the door, and it didn't leave him oily for more than a day. I was a little worried about how it would do with a spoo coat though.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The pill the vet gave stopped the itching, it has pretizone and oh my god is Cayenne eating, I have one more 1/2 pill to give her tonight and she will be done. The other 2 it did not bother, but I am going back to a topical. I used fronline and have never had a tick or fleas, and on Cayenne when I got her they gave me K9 Advantix II for small dogs, and that did not effect her much, she itched a little the first day. Thanks appreciate all suggestions. I went on line and looked up itching with Nexgard and there was a lot of information


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

We tried Sammi on Nexguard last summer and it gave her strange seizures. We weren't sure at first and didn't fully make the connection until she took it again a month later and had seizures again. Honestly, I was terrified! One doctor thought she'd developed epilepsy, but since that last dose wore off, she's never had another seizure.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Callie had a frightening reaction to Frontline when she was a little over a year old. She ran from room to room, snorted, and became frantic. She dug, she jumped up and down on the furniture, and then collapsed outside We took her to the vet and blood tests showed kidney issues and crazy results. We (and Callie) went through agony with suspected Addison's, getting all kinds of tests. It didn't occur to me, when the reaction first started to wash the Frontline off - because we had used it on her the previous fall with no problem. By process of elimination we know that is what did it. We never put Frontline on her again (used Advantix) 
Her symptoms went away and she has been fine for the last four years and all tests are normal. Those chemicals are frightening. Its like with humans - they can test a drug on 1000 people with no problem, but there is always one person who will have a near fatal reaction. We, unfortunately, have to "use it first and hope our babies are not the ones who will get sick"


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

KidWhisperer said:


> We tried Sammi on Nexguard last summer and it gave her strange seizures. We weren't sure at first and didn't fully make the connection until she took it again a month later and had seizures again. Honestly, I was terrified! One doctor thought she'd developed epilepsy, but since that last dose wore off, she's never had another seizure.


She scratched so bad that day that she tool all the coating off her pink collar and was not just scratch there, her whole body. Yes it is very scary, it started about 3 or 4 hours after I gave her the Nexgard. She previous was on K9 Advanti for small dogs, as she was 3 pounds, but weighted 4 this year. She is on a very strict diet, vet said she was to heavy. I think the vet should have kept her on the old one, which I mentioned, but he said, no problem with Nesgard other than what was on the disclaimers.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gosh, it is just awful that we have to poison our dogs like this!
Now I am worried about giving Timi Nexgard, she was absolutely itchy after her last dose, and now I am worried if it will be worse next time. I really think that they changed Nexgards formulation this year - no itchiness last year, the pill was smaller and Timi would gobble it up - this year I have to hide it in a blob of peanut butter.
And Trulee, what am I going to give her since she is unlikely to reach four pounds?! Don't think I will give her anything this year since it will be cooling off by the time that her feet reach the ground, but my girls have never done well with the topical things in the past, so I am already worried.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Tiny, try an essential oil formula. It does work. You just have to remember to put it on each time they go anywhere where they might pick up a tick because it doesn't linger. 
I still use the topical, but I put it on about every six weeks, using the essential oil spray also. So far, no ticks or fleas. I still worry about using that because residue is on their necks and they do play. I'm always afraid one of them will get some in her mouth so I try to avoid getting any on the top of their hair (and can't wait until I give them another bath but do wait at least 5 days before I do.)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

SusanG said:


> Tiny, try an essential oil formula. It does work. You just have to remember to put it on each time they go anywhere where they might pick up a tick because it doesn't linger.
> I still use the topical, but I put it on about every six weeks, using the essential oil spray also. So far, no ticks or fleas. I still worry about using that because residue is on their necks and they do play. I'm always afraid one of them will get some in her mouth so I try to avoid getting any on the top of their hair (and can't wait until I give them another bath but do wait at least 5 days before I do.)



What kind of essential oil spray do you use?


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I make my own. I buy the oils from Edens Garden. I put 4 oz of distilled H20 in a small spray bottle and add 5 drops rose geranium, 5 lavendar, 5 cedarwood, 5 lemongrass. That has worked for me and I carry it with me in their "dog bag". I checked to make sure that all those oils are safe for dogs as some are not. It smells quite nice, actually and the girls don't mind it that much.
Some people put citronella in theirs, but I don't - it stinks and I question if its safe for them.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

SusanG said:


> I make my own. I buy the oils from Edens Garden. I put 4 oz of distilled H20 in a small spray bottle and add 5 drops rose geranium, 5 lavendar, 5 cedarwood, 5 lemongrass. That has worked for me and I carry it with me in their "dog bag". I checked to make sure that all those oils are safe for dogs as some are not. It smells quite nice, actually and the girls don't mind it that much.
> Some people put citronella in theirs, but I don't - it stinks and I question if its safe for them.



Yikes, that I think is beyond my capabilities. Is there a pre-made formula that you can buy?


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Its not hard at all. The bottles are small, and have tops that let you do drop by drop into a container. You can buy the little (blue or brown) spray bottles on Amazon or in a health food store or pharmacy for about $3.
There are so pre-made ones out there. I bought one in the pet shop but it stunk to high heaven and the dogs hated it.
Single Oils ? Edens Garden


----------

